# 1ST ANNUAL "DAY BY THE BEACH" SHOW



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK 

FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.

HERE'S THE THE SETTING .. SO PLAN ACCORDINGLY  

SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS,


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

IM THERE!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 
DLG CUSTOMS THE SPONSOR????? :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 11:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2009, 09:32 AM~13538269
> *:0
> *



Hey you coming out too??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

THIS IS A FULL FAMILY EVENT, SO PLEASE BRING THE KIDS { AND SUNSCREEN} :biggrin: . NOTHING BUT OCEANFRONT LOCATION. ALL SHOW RNTRIES RECIEVE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR PARTICIPATION. BIKES WELCOMED ALSO 



MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDER :biggrin: 

THANK YOU


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 07:38 AM~13537327
> *TTT
> *


DO YOU SEE ME IN MY LANCHITA IN THE FIRST PIC :biggrin: .....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 10 2009, 10:55 AM~13538958
> *Hey you coming out too??
> *


Might thinking about it. Looks like a real nice place.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2009, 11:40 AM~13539271
> *Might thinking about it. Looks like a real nice place.
> *


day by the beach .. you cant go wrong :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 12:10 PM~13539446
> *day by the beach .. you cant go wrong :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

This should be a fun Day! :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@Apr 10 2009, 12:47 PM~13539718
> *This should be a fun Day!  :thumbsup:
> *


and you know this.....


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

We will be their :thumbsup:


----------



## osos66rag (Oct 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 10:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


Hell Yes!!! :wow:


----------



## RAG 6T1 (Aug 18, 2008)

:cheesy:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT for some fun in the sun


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 10 2009, 02:05 PM~13540402
> *TTT for some fun in the sun
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Categories will be posted by next week.. Given the fact that we just got approved we will have to see what we can do in short notice...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 12:10 PM~13539446
> *day by the beach .. you cant go wrong :biggrin:
> *


That is true! You guys picked a beautiful place! You CAN'T go wrong with this one!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 10 2009, 03:45 PM~13541162
> *That is true!  You guys picked a beautiful place!  You CAN'T go wrong with this one!
> *


Can't forget with every entrance we will give them a ticket for a plate of food and beverage :biggrin:


----------



## UCEFAMILY (Jan 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 11:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


BEAUTIFUL SPOT SANTA BARBRA THATS WHERE MY MOTHER ORIGINATES FROM.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by UCEFAMILY_@Apr 10 2009, 04:22 PM~13541349
> *BEAUTIFUL SPOT WHAT CITY
> *


Santa Barbara


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:23 PM~13541356
> *Santa Barbara
> *


 :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :nicoderm: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:20 PM~13541324
> *Can't forget with every entrance we will give them a ticket for a plate of food and beverage :biggrin:
> *


I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:20 PM~13541324
> *Can't forget with every entrance we will give them a ticket for a plate of food and beverage :biggrin:
> *


Every car entree or entree for spectating?


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

car and bike entree


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:41 PM~13541469
> *car and bike entree
> *


 :yes: can't beat that! Good food on the beach with all the boats going by, the scenery etc!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

JUST ADDED.................



SAND CASTLE CONTEST FOR THE KIDS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 04:29 PM~13541398
> *I CAN ALMOST SMELL IT! :biggrin:
> *


Sorry that was my pedos hahahaha


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 10 2009, 04:44 PM~13541483
> *:yes:  can't beat that!  Good food on the beach with all the boats going by, the scenery etc!!
> *


HAHAHA we are starting to sound like a infomercial.. If you act now hahah..
By the way this is pay at the show.. no pre reg required..


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 10 2009, 04:39 PM~13541459
> *Every car entree or entree for spectating?
> *


for spectators will be $5.00 a plate


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:57 PM~13541555
> *HAHAHA we are starting to sound like a infomercial.. If you act now hahah..
> By the way this is pay at the show.. no pre reg required..
> *



:roflmao: so true! "If you act now--you get a free plate of food to fill the bellies! (while supplies last! so come early! er something like that! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 10 2009, 05:00 PM~13541575
> *:roflmao: so true!  "If you act now--you get a free plate of food to fill the bellies! (while supplies last! so come early! er something like that!  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 10 2009, 04:58 PM~13541562
> *for spectators will be $5.00 a plate
> *


Does that include the scenery too?? Good deal! Sold for $5.00 I'll be there!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

calling all clubs and solo riders.....


MARK YOUR CALENDERS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 05:08 PM~13541632
> *calling all clubs and solo riders.....
> MARK YOUR CALENDERS
> *


Calender Marked!


----------



## tito5050 (Jul 28, 2007)

5.00 for a plate!!! I will take two!!! :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13542327
> *5.00 for a plate!!!  I will take two!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


come on down bro, i sent jason a message. we will like to have your club there


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 11:30 AM~13539205
> *DO YOU SEE ME IN MY LANCHITA IN THE FIRST PIC  :biggrin: .....
> *


Wey ni puedes nadar :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by tito5050_@Apr 10 2009, 06:40 PM~13542327
> *5.00 for a plate!!!  I will take two!!!  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


If you all enter your cars, it's a plate free!! My ride isn't finished, so I'll have to pay $5 ask Jason what happend to my Monte Carlo :tears:


----------



## dylopez (Sep 21, 2007)

Can't wait :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

when is it????

how much for bikes entrees???

wut exit do i take if im goin 101 north bound???


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13543740
> *when is it????
> 
> how much for bikes entrees???
> ...


forget bout the date...i just saw it :werd:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2009, 09:46 PM~13543740
> *when is it????
> 
> how much for bikes entrees???
> ...


 bikes are $10 and you exit BATH. ST. make left at light to CASTILLO ST straight intil CABRILLO BLVD make right till the secind light. will be on left side hope this helps


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 10:00 PM~13543849
> *bikes are $10 and you exit BATH. ST. make left at light to CASTILLO ST  straight intil CABRILLO BLVD make right till the secind light. will be on left side hope this helps
> *


orale...might be there if i get my bike back this week(gettin silver leaf)


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2009, 10:05 PM~13543892
> *orale...might be there if i get my bike back  this week(gettin silver leaf)
> *


you still got some time


----------



## big nuts (Jul 1, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 10:14 PM~13543981
> *you still got some time
> *


R THERE GONNA BE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 10 2009, 10:25 PM~13544058
> *R THERE GONNA BE CATEGORIES FOR BIKES?
> *


we should have them this week


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 10:30 PM~13544095
> *we should have them this week
> *


ORRA..ILL KEEP ON TOUCH


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

This show should be another good one


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 03:09 AM~13545070
> *This show should be another good one
> *


Yup I think so!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 06:55 AM~13545382
> *Yup I think so!
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 11 2009, 08:29 AM~13545695
> *:wave:
> *


 :wave: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13546000
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: See ya'll at this show too!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 08:52 AM~13546000
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 11 2009, 09:52 AM~13546000
> *:wave:  :biggrin:
> *


TTT :biggrin:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

CHOLOS AT THE BEACH, SOUNDS FIRME!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2009, 02:13 PM~13547802
> *CHOLOS AT THE BEACH, SOUNDS FIRME!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cool I'll Be There.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2009, 03:13 PM~13547802
> *CHOLOS AT THE BEACH, SOUNDS FIRME!!
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2009, 03:13 PM~13547802
> *CHOLOS AT THE BEACH, SOUNDS FIRME!!
> *


EKBOWS UP , SIDE TO SIDE :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

HAPPY EASTER :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 12 2009, 12:09 PM~13554075
> *HAPPY EASTER :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Happy Easter!!!! TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by djmikethecholodj_@Apr 11 2009, 03:13 PM~13547802
> *CHOLOS AT THE BEACH, SOUNDS FIRME!!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 12 2009, 02:02 PM~13554720
> *
> *


Happy Easter!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 12 2009, 08:57 PM~13557498
> *
> *


ttt :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

FLYER SHOULD BE UP SOON


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 13 2009, 09:41 AM~13560614
> *FLYER SHOULD BE UP SOON
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 12 2009, 09:07 PM~13557629
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 13 2009, 10:28 AM~13560963
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :angel: Got to show the supprt and love! :angel:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

what day is it?


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

whats the date ?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 13 2009, 12:51 PM~13562902
> *whats the date ?
> *


may 17th


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 13 2009, 07:01 PM~13565724
> *
> *


----------



## DIPN714 (Oct 17, 2007)

IS THERE GOING TO BE A HOP


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DIPN714_@Apr 13 2009, 10:18 PM~13568417
> *IS  THERE GOING TO BE A HOP
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 13 2009, 02:00 PM~13562996
> *may 17th
> *


 :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 12:37 AM~13569795
> *:yes:  :yes:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 14 2009, 12:54 AM~13569854
> *
> *


Any word on the category list?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 14 2009, 01:21 AM~13569923
> *Any word on the category list?
> *


  and judging??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

its coming


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 14 2009, 09:30 AM~13571784
> *its coming
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT.
This should be a good show.. given the fact that we just got approve and on short notice there will not be as many trophies but we will have a bunch.. We will post up categories shortly


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 14 2009, 03:00 PM~13575218
> *TTT.
> This should be a good show.. given the fact that we just got approve and on short notice there will not be  as many trophies but we will have a bunch.. We will post up categories shortly
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 14 2009, 09:42 PM~13579874
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

good nite


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 15 2009, 01:12 AM~13581247
> *good nite
> *


Dang!! 1 AM??? and I thought I was bad getting up at 3 AM! 
Well TTT!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

TTT...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2009, 07:26 AM~13581942
> *Dang!! 1 AM??? and I thought I was bad getting up at 3 AM!
> Well TTT!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 15 2009, 07:26 AM~13581942
> *Dang!! 1 AM??? and I thought I was bad getting up at 3 AM!
> Well TTT!
> *


im a late bloomer :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Whats up Mike.. i might have all the categories Done... Call me when u get a chance...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 15 2009, 03:07 PM~13585980
> *Whats up Mike.. i might have all the categories Done... Call me when u get a chance...
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

catergories confirmed :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 15 2009, 09:29 PM~13591199
> *catergories confirmed  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Here are the Categories
We will have 1st and 2nd in 
30.40,50,60,70,80,90 and above,euro, and best hydro set up..
We are now trying to work out a deal and see if we can get a sponsor
for a hop...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ANYONE WANNA SPONSER A HOP???


----------



## mrs 63 ss rider (Apr 14, 2009)

Sounds great!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mrs 63 ss rider_@Apr 16 2009, 10:03 AM~13594064
> *Sounds great!!
> *


WELCOME!! :biggrin:


----------



## mrs 63 ss rider (Apr 14, 2009)

Thanks - its was about time I joined this family/community... Great work guys :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

how does everything look?


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

catagories for bikes?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

1st and 2nd as well and "best of"


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

i will be there with my all gold undercariage foo :biggrin: all the way live


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 16 2009, 11:05 AM~13594622
> *i will be there with my all gold undercariage foo :biggrin: all the way live
> *


'BEST PRIMER" AND "BEST GUIDE COAT" IS ALL YOU :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 16 2009, 11:07 AM~13594638
> *'BEST PRIMER" AND "BEST GUIDE COAT" IS ALL YOU :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


come on foo not in front of the homies :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 16 2009, 07:38 AM~13592746
> *Here are the Categories
> We will have 1st and 2nd in
> 30.40,50,60,70,80,90 and above,euro, and best hydro set up..
> ...


more catergories just added. 
truck and panel, pedal bikes and 3 wheeler
best overall 
best hydro set up
best paint
best use of chrome and gold


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

Dang! All going down at LEADBETTER!
:0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@Apr 16 2009, 02:20 PM~13596485
> *Dang! All going down at LEADBETTER!
> :0
> *


TELL A FRIEND!! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 16 2009, 06:26 PM~13599077
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TTT for the short boat ride to the show~! :roflmao: Marina 3!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 16 2009, 06:51 PM~13599324
> *TTT for the short boat ride to the show~!  :roflmao:  Marina 3!!
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 16 2009, 01:48 PM~13595421
> *more catergories just added.
> truck and panel, pedal bikes and 3 wheeler
> best overall
> ...


DONT FOR GET SUV, LUX'S, MINI TRUCKS, AND MUCH MORE... 


TTT


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WE R TAKIN SOME BAD ASS BIKES


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 16 2009, 10:32 PM~13602833
> *WE R TAKIN SOME BAD ASS BIKES
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

registration for cars will be $20.00 and $10.00 for Bikes.. No displays for cars.. Bikes are ok just make sure you guys clean up your mess


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 17 2009, 07:47 AM~13604443
> *registration for cars will be $20.00 and $10.00 for Bikes.. No displays for cars.. Bikes are ok just make sure you guys clean up your mess
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :uh: getting too close to the bottom of the page!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

The price on registration for the show for cars it will include 1 lunch plate and lunch and for the bikes I kids lunch plate and drink...


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK 

FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.

HERE'S THE THE SETTING .. SO PLAN ACCORDINGLY  

SPECIAL INVITE TO ALL CAR CLUBS AND SOLO RIDERS, 
























[/quote]


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> 
> ...


[/quote]
805 LOOKIN' FRESH!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

The earlier you get there the better.. its a 1st come 1st serve. Parking is limited


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 17 2009, 03:23 PM~13608360
> *The earlier you get there the better.. its a 1st come 1st serve. Parking is limited
> *


True!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 17 2009, 02:23 PM~13608360
> *The earlier you get there the better.. its a 1st come 1st serve. Parking is limited
> *


true


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13539196
> *THIS IS A FULL FAMILY EVENT, SO PLEASE BRING THE KIDS { AND SUNSCREEN} :biggrin: . NOTHING BUT  OCEANFRONT LOCATION.  ALL SHOW RNTRIES RECIEVE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR PARTICIPATION.  BIKES WELCOMED ALSO
> MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDER :biggrin:
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

i know huh :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 17 2009, 08:37 PM~13611058
> *i know huh :biggrin:
> *


parece que van entrar por aca! :biggrin: your daddy :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 17 2009, 08:54 PM~13611226
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin: :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> 
> ...


[/quote]


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

things are looking GOOD! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 18 2009, 07:23 PM~13617732
> *things  are looking GOOD! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Great! TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13539196
> *THIS IS A FULL FAMILY EVENT, SO PLEASE BRING THE KIDS { AND SUNSCREEN} :biggrin: . NOTHING BUT  OCEANFRONT LOCATION.  ALL SHOW RNTRIES RECIEVE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR PARTICIPATION.  BIKES WELCOMED ALSO
> MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDER :biggrin:
> 
> ...


You know I marked this on our calender of events to attend! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 19 2009, 08:48 PM~13626006
> *ttt
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 20 2009, 09:33 AM~13629671
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


TTT :wave:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 20 2009, 11:22 AM~13630790
> *
> *



TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I have to laugh because I'm sitting up here looking at this view but from the right side of the picture! :roflmao: Everyone has got to come see this show!! Bring your boards!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

a paisa call me asap got ?'s greg tell him a, tell him ur fired! :biggrin: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13635235
> *a paisa call me asap got ?'s greg tell him a, tell him ur fired! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :uh: :uh: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt :cheesy:


----------



## Cheetoh805 (Jun 2, 2008)

Should Be There :nicoderm: :yes: :nicoderm: :yes:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805_@Apr 21 2009, 01:15 AM~13639705
> *Should Be There :nicoderm:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 20 2009, 06:32 PM~13635235
> *a paisa call me asap got ?'s greg tell him a, tell him ur fired! :biggrin:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: 
Whats up J.J


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 20 2009, 11:13 PM~13639181
> *ttt :cheesy:
> *


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805_@Apr 21 2009, 01:15 AM~13639705
> *Should Be There :nicoderm:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :yes:
> *


NICE :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 21 2009, 08:16 AM~13641024
> *TTT
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cheetoh805+Apr 21 2009, 01:15 AM~13639705-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 it's AKA "PITO LORI" :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

90 degrees today :angry: should be nice at the beach :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 21 2009, 11:36 AM~13642892
> *thanks for the support
> it's AKA "PITO LORI"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Coleman


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13642964
> *Coleman
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

panchopistolas, cadillac01, Sunny D-lite


i see you :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13642964
> *Coleman
> *


hey libby lips how was your bolona sandwich :biggrin: :biggrin: tell greg how much you enjoy the bolona sandwich with mayo :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 21 2009, 11:52 AM~13643085
> *hey libby lips how was your bolona sandwich  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  tell greg how much you enjoy the bolona sandwich with mayo :roflmao:
> *


aye chisme


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

I te jew JJ


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 21 2009, 12:01 PM~13643181
> *aye chisme
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

anybody up for some tanqueray and squirt. anybody. mike :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 21 2009, 05:02 PM~13646483
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:
> *



call me paisa i try calling alittle while ago and no answer sup foo
:angry:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 21 2009, 05:58 PM~13647006
> *anybody up for some tanqueray and squirt. anybody. mike :roflmao:
> *


"i looked into the moonlight and kissed her" :roflmao: :roflmao: calmate capitan! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

time to get some zzzzzz's :420: :420:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 12:03 AM~13651778
> *time to get some zzzzzz's :420:  :420:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 21 2009, 10:18 AM~13642112
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 09:09 AM~13654141
> *:wave:
> *


hello :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 09:10 AM~13654153
> *hello :biggrin:
> *


 :wave: Are you having Raffy judge the show?? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 21 2009, 11:49 AM~13643041
> *:0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## The Trophy Guy (Oct 17, 2006)

The Beach!. Women! Food!
Damn! Can't go wrong with that.

Victor "The Trophy Guy"


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13655120
> *The Beach!.  Women!  Food!
> Damn!  Can't go wrong with that.
> 
> ...


Oh Victor~! :uh: I can do without the women running around! sheese! The beach and food I can't! :biggrin:


----------



## OGCHUCKIEBOY63 (Jun 6, 2005)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 11:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

how long of a drive is that from san diego


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13655120
> *The Beach!.  Women!  Food!
> Damn!  Can't go wrong with that.
> 
> ...


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by laid back in a lac_@Apr 22 2009, 12:28 PM~13656231
> *how long of a drive is that from san diego
> *


i make it to sea world in 4 1/2 hrs, but i drive slow :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 12:30 PM~13656247
> *i make it to sea world in 4 1/2 hrs, but i drive slow :biggrin:
> *


dang you DO drive slow Great-Grandpa!! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 03:03 PM~13657911
> *dang you DO drive slow Great-Grandpa!!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: i'm the only person in the world that wont get a speeding ticket :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 05:06 PM~13659154
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: i'm the only person in the world that wont get a speeding ticket :biggrin:
> *


Well, you may not get one for speeding, but you will get one for holding up traffic! Great-Grandpa! :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 22 2009, 05:17 PM~13659281
> *Well, you may not get one for speeding, but you will get one for holding up traffic! Great-Grandpa!  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: i've had a couple cars pass me up. people really get mad! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 05:25 PM~13659359
> *:roflmao: i've had a couple cars pass me up. people really get mad! :biggrin:
> *


Do they honk at you??? *Great Grandpa!*


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

the finger sometimes :biggrin: then i just go slower, or change into their lane to agitate them more :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 08:20 PM~13661335
> *the finger sometimes :biggrin:  then i just go slower, or change into their lane  to agitate them more :cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


Great Grandpa is getting fisty in his old age huh? :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GOODTIMES CC_@Apr 22 2009, 08:27 PM~13661436
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## joe bristol (Jun 29, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 22 2009, 11:40 AM~13655120
> *The Beach!.  Women!  Food!
> Damn!  Can't go wrong with that.
> 
> ...


whats up victor see at this one


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:uh: :uh:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Libby c u n 15 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by The Trophy Guy_@Apr 22 2009, 10:40 AM~13655120
> *The Beach!.  Women!  Food!
> Damn!  Can't go wrong with that.
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 23 2009, 09:59 AM~13666250
> *Libby c u n 15 :biggrin:
> *


10-4 donna :0 :0


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahahaha cabrones


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 12:10 PM~13667440
> *:biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

back from the fair :420: :420:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 10:02 PM~13674115
> *back from the fair :420:  :420:
> *


How was it im not goin this year


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

good, the height limit was to 52" so my son couldnt get on many rides this year. :angry: the cotton candy was good! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 10:11 PM~13674186
> *good, the height limit was to 52" so my son couldnt get on many rides this year. :angry:  the cotton candy was good! :biggrin:
> *


me to broke to go to the fair


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

its all EXPENSIVE :angry: im now broke too :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13674472
> *its all EXPENSIVE  :angry:  im now broke too :biggrin:
> *


Tell me about it! We're avoiding Las Pasitas right now. I was gonna take the kids this weekend, but with the height limitation you said, my boys will not cut the height right now. They dont' like small rides! sheese! Well my 2 year old maybe, but my 5 year old- those small ones are not happening with him! :roflmao: 

TTT for your show~!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 11:11 PM~13674186
> *good, the height limit was to 52" so my son couldnt get on many rides this year. :angry:  the cotton candy was good! :biggrin:
> *


hahaha stop lying.. U couldnt get in with your son because of the height limit


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 24 2009, 07:41 AM~13675934
> *hahaha stop lying.. U couldnt get in with your son because of the height limit
> *


 :roflmao: 

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 10:34 AM~13677604
> *TTT!!!
> *


Can we all get page 13 going here???


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 24 2009, 07:41 AM~13675934
> *hahaha stop lying.. U couldnt get in with your son because of the height limit
> *


i was the pne scared hno: hno: i just told him he wasnt tall enough :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 06:09 AM~13675448
> *Tell me about it!  We're avoiding Las Pasitas right now.  I was gonna take the kids this weekend, but with the height limitation you said, my boys will not cut the height right now.  They dont' like small rides!  sheese!  Well my 2 year old maybe, but my 5 year old- those small ones are not happening with him!  :roflmao:
> 
> TTT for your show~!
> *


STATE ST. detour always works :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 24 2009, 11:35 AM~13678215
> *STATE ST. detour always works :biggrin:
> *


Yup!! Well, usually unless you pass that McDonald's Sign!! That's getting expensive now too now


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:03 PM~13678551
> *TTT
> *


  sorry got caught up on the phone for a spell there!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 09:03 AM~13537999
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 08:04 PM~13682566
> *TTT  :biggrin:
> *


TTT


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 04:53 PM~13681168
> *  sorry got caught up on the phone for a spell there!
> *


 :scrutinize: :scrutinize: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 10:07 AM~13666331
> *10-4  donna :0  :0
> *



OH donna Oh donna I had a grl & donna was her name :roflmao:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13684306
> *OH donna Oh donna I had a grl & donna was her name  :roflmao:
> *


or was her name STIZZY :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 23 2009, 11:52 PM~13674472
> *its all EXPENSIVE  :angry:  im now broke too :biggrin:
> *


Isnt that what Ninos r for


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 23 2009, 09:59 AM~13666250
> *Libby c u n 15 :biggrin:
> *


Whatever happnd 2 Liberty :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 21 2009, 11:36 AM~13642892
> *thanks for the support
> it's AKA "PITO LORI"  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
:biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Pinche Mikey
Ja Ja just stop postn cuz there's no toppn Pito Lori :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

What bout this one....
"I looked into her eyes &...."
Shud I keep goin :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 21 2009, 11:42 AM~13642964
> *Coleman
> *


 :0 :0 :0 
I was bout 2 bring that up :roflmao:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Damn where have I been....missn out on all the good baggn :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 21 2009, 05:58 PM~13647006
> *anybody up for some tanqueray and squirt. anybody. mike :roflmao:
> *


Tanqueray'll have ya feelin so fine
Little green bottle got you outta ya mind
So if you want to get bent in a big-o way
Come on and drink a little Tanqueray


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 21 2009, 05:58 PM~13647006
> *anybody up for some tanqueray and squirt. anybody. mike :roflmao:
> *


What bout sum Crown Royal :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 21 2009, 06:00 PM~13647029
> *"i looked into the moonlight and kissed her"  :roflmao:  :roflmao: calmate capitan! :biggrin:
> *


AKA Joe the Pizza Guy


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok last 4 the nite bet u foos gonna wake up in the mornin trippn lol
"Chale a...its Chela, Chela homes" :roflmao: 
cuda have a chrome undercarriage by now :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Make that a caddilac wit an all gold undercarriage :tongue: 
the shit we usta cum up wit :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 24 2009, 12:03 PM~13678551
> *TTT
> *


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

TTT FOR THIS 805 SHOW :thumbsup: WHATS UP ON THE PRICE ON A BOOTH MIKEY :dunno: LET ME KNOW UCE SO I CAN START COLLECTING CANS :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK+Apr 25 2009, 12:04 AM~13684306-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


foo where you been at?? i've been clownin" balls of steel" for 10 pages :biggrin: ask him who we saw at taco bell yesterday :0 :0 :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 25 2009, 07:26 AM~13685285
> *TTT FOR THIS 805 SHOW :thumbsup: WHATS UP ON THE PRICE ON A BOOTH MIKEY :dunno: LET ME KNOW UCE SO I CAN START COLLECTING CANS :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin: i have taken all my impala trims to the recycling center to make rhis show happen :biggrin: :biggrin: PM SENT


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 25 2009, 09:47 AM~13685833
> *foo where you been at?? i've been clownin" balls of steel" for 10 pages :biggrin:  ask him who we saw at taco bell yesterday :0  :0  :0  :0  :biggrin:
> *


Oh shit I 4got bout that one...speakin of "balls of steel" thought I saw her the other day. Hmmm quien wey? Swear I alwyz miss out :angry:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 25 2009, 09:49 AM~13685840
> *:biggrin:  i have taken all my impala trims to the recycling center to make rhis show happen :biggrin:  :biggrin: PM SENT
> *


 :twak: :thumbsdown: :nono:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 25 2009, 10:00 AM~13685891
> *Oh shit I 4got bout that one...speakin of "balls of steel" thought I saw her the other day. Hmmm quien wey? Swear I alwyz miss out  :angry:
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

keep this up top


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

~805 RIDERS FOR LIFE~


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 25 2009, 11:20 PM~13691097
> *keep this up top
> *


Sorry I wasn't here yesterday to keep this up to the top! But I am now! Soooo,

TTT! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 11:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


ttt! Beautiful place!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:wave: everyone!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 01:07 PM~13693769
> *:wave:  everyone!
> *


ITS ALMOST APROACHING...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2009, 02:03 PM~13694055
> *ITS ALMOST APROACHING...
> *


Yeah time flies and really catches up with ya!

TTT it's coming up quick! Get your rides and bikes ready quick!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 26 2009, 02:19 PM~13694106
> *Yeah time flies and really catches up with ya!
> 
> TTT it's coming up quick! Get your rides and bikes ready quick!
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

:biggrin:


> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 26 2009, 02:23 PM~13694128
> *
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 25 2009, 07:26 AM~13685285
> *TTT FOR THIS 805 SHOW :thumbsup: WHATS UP ON THE PRICE ON A BOOTH MIKEY :dunno: LET ME KNOW UCE SO I CAN START COLLECTING CANS :roflmao:
> *


  ttt


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 26 2009, 02:03 PM~13694055
> *ITS ALMOST APROACHING...
> *


dont remind me.. hno: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 04:31 PM~13695011
> *dont remind me.. hno:  hno:
> *


 :wave:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

piasa are you taking mary member you member :banghead: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

i will see you therre my friend :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

HERE IT IS......FINALLY :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

cool ill be there. EVILWAYS C.C.

BTW, WTF IS TTT?


----------



## TUFENUF (Jul 15, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13698074
> *cool ill be there. EVILWAYS C.C.
> 
> BTW, WTF IS TTT?
> *


To The Top


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 26 2009, 09:19 PM~13698074
> *cool ill be there. EVILWAYS C.C.
> 
> BTW, WTF IS TTT?
> *


toni tony tone :biggrin: see you there


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by TUFENUF_@Apr 26 2009, 09:24 PM~13698138
> *To  The Top
> *


Cool. Thanks that shyt was bugging me for the longest.

See you guys there. 

Purple avi EvilWays c.c.


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

is there any pre reg forms or just show up on the day?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 26 2009, 09:37 PM~13698314
> *is there any pre reg forms or just show up on the day?
> *


just day of show, parking is limted so please be early


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13697539
> *HERE IT IS......FINALLY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 04:31 PM~13695011
> *dont remind me.. hno:  hno:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

whats up mike hope its sunny that day


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@Apr 26 2009, 10:03 PM~13698644
> *whats up mike hope its sunny that day
> *


my magic ball says its gonna be high 80's :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

It will high tide all day. Hopefully i can get a Leopard Shark in the surf. :cheesy:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 11:34 PM~13699475
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 26 2009, 10:07 PM~13698677
> *It will high tide all day. Hopefully i can get a Leopard Shark in the surf. :cheesy:
> *


Is there a prize for largest fish caught?? 
:roflmao: :roflmao: Just joking!

TTT


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13698652
> *my magic ball says its gonna be high 80's :biggrin:
> *


Stop holding JJ's huevos hahahaha


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 10:04 PM~13698652
> *my magic ball says its gonna be high 80's :biggrin:
> *


  :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 27 2009, 07:56 AM~13701130
> *Stop holding JJ's huevos hahahaha
> *


thats my hoochie :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 27 2009, 03:52 AM~13700294
> *Is there a prize for largest fish caught??
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  Just joking!
> 
> ...




Just fresh ceviche.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

JUST ADDED= JALAPENO EATING CONTEST!! SO GREG AND JJ BRING YOUR MAALOX!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

:barf: :roflmao:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

WHATS UP MIKEY...PUT ME DOWN FOR A BOTH AND MAYBE BRING THE 61 VERT TO :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

hey paisa i thought you said you were adding a male hard body contest and you want to be the only judge. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

hahaha thats what i heard...


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 AM~13702907
> *JUST ADDED= JALAPENO EATING CONTEST!!  SO GREG AND JJ BRING YOUR MAALOX!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@Apr 27 2009, 10:41 AM~13702872
> *Just fresh ceviche.
> *


 :0 where's the chips? Where's the chips? Gotta have my Tortilla chips!!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 AM~13702907
> *JUST ADDED= JALAPENO EATING CONTEST!!  SO GREG AND JJ BRING YOUR MAALOX!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 27 2009, 03:38 PM~13706132
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


X2


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 26 2009, 08:35 PM~13697539
> *HERE IT IS......FINALLY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


MY FAMILY MAKING NOISE IN MY HOMETOWN!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


~805


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 27 2009, 04:11 PM~13706468
> *MY FAMILY MAKING NOISE IN MY HOMETOWN!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> ~805
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 27 2009, 10:44 AM~13702907
> *JUST ADDED= JALAPENO EATING CONTEST!!  SO GREG AND JJ BRING YOUR MAALOX!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


Is one bottle going to be enough?? :roflmao:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 27 2009, 12:18 PM~13703869
> *hahaha thats what i heard...
> *


greg was the only contestant, and jj was the oil boy :0 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## tonyboyscut (Apr 4, 2006)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 27 2009, 12:00 PM~13703685
> *WHATS UP MIKEY...PUT ME DOWN FOR A BOTH AND MAYBE BRING THE 61 VERT TO :biggrin:
> *


i got you down  bring ALL THE CARS :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 12:57 AM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 28 2009, 10:41 AM~13715537
> *i got you down   bring ALL THE CARS :biggrin:
> *


Im gonna need the vert if Im gonna get any paparazzi shots :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 26 2009, 07:55 PM~13697035
> *piasa are you taking mary member you member :banghead:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


scary mary :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 28 2009, 09:22 PM~13723419
> *scary mary  :0
> *


blast from the past :0 huh melissa aka :blue moon"


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@Apr 28 2009, 09:22 PM~13723419
> *scary mary  :0
> *


blast from the past :0 huh melissa aka :blue moon"


----------



## LG May 17th 2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LG May 17th 2009_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


ILL BE REPRESENTIN IN S.B.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LG May 17th 2009_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724571
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2009, 10:21 PM~13724623
> *ILL BE REPRESENTIN IN S.B.
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cCcTRIPLEcCc (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 9 2009, 10:57 PM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...




Whos throwing this? I used to go to the Night Life BBQs there and its a cool spot to hang out and watch the ladies in bikinis stroll by. :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel+Apr 28 2009, 10:21 PM~13724623-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


we are :biggrin: nive place and right on the money with the bikini's


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

THERES GONNA BE A BIKINI CONTEST????? :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 11:28 AM~13539196
> *THIS IS A FULL FAMILY EVENT, SO PLEASE BRING THE KIDS { AND SUNSCREEN} :biggrin: . NOTHING BUT  OCEANFRONT LOCATION.  ALL SHOW RNTRIES RECIEVE FOOD AND DRINKS FOR PARTICIPATION.  BIKES WELCOMED ALSO
> MARK THIS ON YOUR CALENDER :biggrin:
> 
> ...



TTT!!! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LG May 17th 2009_@Apr 28 2009, 10:18 PM~13724571
> *
> 
> 
> ...



That's not right to post your event that's happening on the same day as someone els's on "their" event post. That's kind of tacky!

May 17th, we will be doing some photo shoots of cars for a commerical at this show "DAT BY THE BEACH" in Santa Barbara


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2009, 11:46 PM~13725711
> *THERES GONNA BE A BIKINI CONTEST????? :0
> *


no just alot of bikini's
mike said he bringing his leopard sking tan ta rans


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 28 2009, 09:22 AM~13714696
> *greg was the only contestant, and jj was the oil boy :0  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Hey greg looks like mike's gonna be judging in the hardbody contest show him how its done. Tell him a


----------



## LG May 17th 2009 (Apr 29, 2009)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 29 2009, 06:29 AM~13726616
> *That's not right to post your event that's happening on the same day as someone els's on "their" event post. That's kind of tacky!
> 
> May 17th, we will be doing some photo shoots of cars for a commerical at this show "DAT BY THE BEACH" in Santa Barbara
> *







> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 22 2009, 08:58 PM~13661921
> *NOT HATING, BUT IF YOU DONT ATTEND THIS, COME TO OUR SHOW :biggrin:  AND "YES" WE WILL HAVE A HOP AND PERFECT WEATHER!!   PM ME FOR MORE INFO
> 
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=469909
> *




_*No, not hating either*_...  


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=468348&st=120


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

There is alot of riders out there.. They can roll to what ever show they want.. 
All i know is there will be along of viejas with tangas at the beach that day


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 29 2009, 02:42 PM~13731958
> *There is alot of riders out there..  They can roll to what ever show they want..
> All i know is there will be along of viejas with tangas at the beach that day
> *


 :0 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LG May 17th 2009_@Apr 29 2009, 02:07 PM~13731570
> *
> No, not hating either...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=468348&st=120
> *



:thumbsdown: :thumbsdown: :thumbsdown:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 29 2009, 02:42 PM~13731958
> *There is alot of riders out there..  They can roll to what ever show they want..
> All i know is there will be along of viejas with tangas at the beach that day
> *


amen. to that one couldnt of said better my self :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LG May 17th 2009_@Apr 29 2009, 02:07 PM~13731570
> *
> No, not hating either...
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...c=468348&st=120
> *



DO YOUR THANG!!, CANT BEAT THE BEACHES AND PALM TREES :biggrin:  GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EVENT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 28 2009, 11:46 PM~13725711
> *THERES GONNA BE A BIKINI CONTEST????? :0
> *


all you gotta do is look towards the beach


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 03:24 PM~13732443
> *DO YOUR THANG!!, CANT BEAT THE BEACHES AND PALM TREES :biggrin:    GOOD LUCK ON YOUR EVENT
> *


nothing but GOODTIMES


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 29 2009, 04:28 PM~13733095
> *nothing but GOODTIMES
> *


ay chismes :nosad: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 04:33 PM~13733141
> *ay chismes  :nosad:  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

getting closer hno: hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 10:40 PM~13738466
> *getting closer hno:  hno:
> *


HOLLY CHET...I NEED TO START WAXIN MY BIKE!!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2009, 09:47 PM~13738555
> *HOLLY CHET...I NEED TO START WAXIN MY BIKE!!!
> *


i need to start waxin all the hair off my bike


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Im ready to roll paisa I may enter still up n da air but I must be there :biggrin: its a must especially at the beach. Im gonna do some push ups before I go :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 29 2009, 10:56 PM~13738672
> *Im ready to roll paisa I may enter still up n da air but I must be there :biggrin: its a must especially at the beach. Im gonna do some push ups before I go :biggrin:
> *


N IM GONNA STOP EATING


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 29 2009, 10:47 PM~13738559
> *i need to start waxin all the hair off my bike
> *


SHAVE IT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@Apr 29 2009, 10:56 PM~13738672
> *Im ready to roll paisa I may enter still up n da air but I must be there :biggrin: its a must especially at the beach. Im gonna do some push ups before I go :biggrin:
> *


its not VENICE BEACH **** :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@Apr 29 2009, 11:02 PM~13738731
> *SHAVE IT
> *


brazilian wax :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 29 2009, 11:13 PM~13738876
> *brazilian wax :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


try the mexican!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 04:44 AM~13739742
> *TTT
> *


I'll be taking shots for adds on cars!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 07:20 AM~13740467
> *I'll be taking shots of tequilla
> *


 :wow: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@Apr 30 2009, 07:48 AM~13740727
> *:wow:  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:!! How many??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 07:20 AM~13740467
> *I'll be taking shots for adds on cars!
> *


you got my blessings


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

:biggrin:  :thumbsup: uffin: :wave: :worship:  :nicoderm: :yes: :h5: FOR THE 805 SHOW!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 AM~13741739
> *  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:  :worship:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5: FOR THE 805 SHOW!
> *


see you this saturday, fresh frank


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 AM~13741739
> *  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:  :worship:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5: FOR THE 805 SHOW!
> *


Are you the cheer squad too??? hahahahaha! What color is your uniform??


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 30 2009, 11:13 AM~13742957
> *see you this saturday, fresh frank
> *


and C you sunday without your boo..


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

isnt the State St show the same day oh well thats more for hot rodders any way


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@Apr 30 2009, 09:27 AM~13741739
> *  :biggrin:    :thumbsup:  uffin:  :wave:  :worship:    :nicoderm:  :yes:  :h5: FOR THE 805 SHOW!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 04:00 PM~13746180
> *isnt the State St show the same day oh well thats more for hot rodders any way
> *


Yup- go to The Day at the Beach, cuz their comming to yours!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite+Apr 30 2009, 03:27 PM~13745850-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 were ready :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 03:53 PM~13746666
> *Yup-  go to The Day at the Beach, cuz their comming to yours!
> *


you know this this :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@Apr 30 2009, 08:41 PM~13749251
> *you know this this :biggrin:
> *


805 supports 805 and those who support us! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> see what you did :biggrin: you mentioned GANGLAND and he saig he was just gonna stay home and look for his favorite left handed screwdriver :cheesy:
> 
> 
> foo im down i went around my hood and got bunch of phone books now i need help taping up the armor to my body :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> > see what you did :biggrin: you mentioned GANGLAND and he saig he was just gonna stay home and look for his favorite left handed screwdriver :cheesy:
> > foo im down i went around my hood and got bunch of phone books now i need help taping up the armor to my body :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

That paisa likes to talk a lot huh greg. He must be drinking some tangueray and squirt cause he sure has liquid courage right now talking all that ying yang hahaha


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

If my plans don't come through road trip it is my friends :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Paisa I need some rims for my saturn so we can roll to L.A :biggrin: j/k but I do need rims


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01+Apr 30 2009, 10:44 PM~13751116-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


throw some D'z on that beeesh :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@Apr 30 2009, 09:14 PM~13749730
> *805 supports 805 and those who support us! :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 30 2009, 11:30 PM~13751528
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


 :wave: Raffy!!
:wave: Mikey!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 1 2009, 05:29 AM~13752319
> *:wave:  Raffy!!
> :wave:  Mikey!
> *


hola :wave:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 1 2009, 09:15 AM~13753893
> *hola :wave:
> *


SEE ya all in the morning!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 30 2009, 10:20 PM~13750810
> *YO GREG, THIS IS THE REAL JJ... ENJOY :biggrin:
> 
> 6ak3NQJYy_k&
> *



a mike why you gotta front you know thats you when you be sippin on that tangueray and squirt. come on coleman do liqu :biggrin: id :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 1 2009, 07:10 PM~13759728
> *a mike why you gotta front you know thats you when you be sippin on that tangueray and squirt. come on coleman do liqu :biggrin: id :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


you got me :biggrin:


----------



## PERRO62 (Dec 14, 2008)

THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE WHEELS AND WAVES SHOW IN SBS. THE'LL BE A HELLA LOT OF RIDES THERE THAT WEEKEND....


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by PERRO62_@May 1 2009, 08:44 PM~13760588
> *THIS IS THE SAME DAY AS THE WHEELS AND WAVES SHOW IN SBS.  THE'LL BE A HELLA LOT OF RIDES THERE THAT WEEKEND....
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT 805!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 1 2009, 09:07 PM~13760848
> *TTT 805!!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 1 2009, 10:14 PM~13761500
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


back from the club... :biggrin: :420: goodnite :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 2 2009, 03:38 PM~13765871
> *:cheesy:  :cheesy:
> *


ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT!
Your up late! Don't you ever sleep?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 3 2009, 03:50 AM~13769449
> *TTT!
> Your up late!  Don't you ever sleep?
> *


 :no: :no: :wow:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:wow:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT
I need some footage of cars rolling. They will be filming at this show as well as ours for tv.


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 4 2009, 04:29 AM~13776873
> *TTT
> I need some footage of cars rolling.  The will be filming at this show as well as ours for tv.
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 4 2009, 07:31 AM~13777550
> *    :biggrin:
> *


Raffy BRING YOUR CAR HERE!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

sweet.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@Apr 10 2009, 11:40 AM~13539271
> *Might thinking about it. Looks like a real nice place.
> *


Raffy come on out and bring your car and club! I need your photos and rolling in on film!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY HANDING OUT FLYERS  HOPE MORE RIDERS CAN MAKE THIS SHOW!! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 4 2009, 12:46 PM~13779800
> *HAD A GOOD TIME AT ELYSIAN PARK YESTERDAY HANDING OUT FLYERS   HOPE MORE RIDERS CAN MAKE THIS SHOW!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


THEY WILL. BRING BIKINI CHICKS AND MORE WILL COME! :thumbsup: :werd: :yes: :nicoderm: :biggrin: :h5: :0  :cheesy: :nicoderm: :worship: :wave: uffin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 4 2009, 12:19 PM~13780114
> *THEY WILL. BRING BIKINI CHICKS AND MORE WILL COME!  :thumbsup:  :werd:  :yes:  :nicoderm:  :biggrin:  :h5:  :0    :cheesy:  :nicoderm:  :worship:  :wave:  uffin:
> *


dont quote me, but i think the college is haviing volley ball camp on that beach, the SAME weekend :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 4 2009, 03:29 PM~13782116
> *dont quote me, but i think the college is haviing volley ball camp on that beach, the SAME weekend :dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


One time in volley ball camp mike.. well you know the rest hahahah


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

I'VE BEEM GETTING PM'S FROM PEOPLE WANTING TO COME DOWN THE NIGHT BEFORE. IF SERIOUS WE ARE WORKING WITH SOME HOTELS THAT ARE PROVIDING GOOD LAYITLOW RATES :biggrin: ROOMS ARE LIMITED PLEASE CONTACT ME IF INTERESTED - MIKE


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

:420: :wow: :loco: :scrutinize:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:54 AM~13788648
> *TTT
> *


   :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 5 2009, 03:28 PM~13794369
> *TTT
> *


X2


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

getting REAL close... and the weathers HOT!! minus the fire of course :burn: hno: hno:


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Can't wait


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

2 MORE WEEKS


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT

That fire was pretty scary yesterday! Started out looking like a control burn, but within seconds saw it screaming down the canyon. Watching flames driving the 101. Hope they get it out!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 6 2009, 12:03 AM~13799859
> *2 MORE WEEKS
> *


Geeze time flies!!


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Mike call me about rooms please


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 04:49 AM~13800456
> *TTT
> 
> That fire  was pretty scary yesterday!  Started out looking like a control burn, but within seconds saw it screaming down the canyon.  Watching flames driving the 101.  Hope they get it out!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 6 2009, 08:43 AM~13801853
> *:0  :0
> *


Yeah tell me about the shocker! Each fire, my parents had to evacuate! Just as they get everything put back together again from getting everything they wanted out of there, looks like they may have to do it again! The sundowners don't help at all. From out to sea, I could see the fire building! hno: hno: I hate to see more people losing their homes and lives!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 6 2009, 07:53 AM~13801370
> *Mike call me about rooms please
> *


rooom service  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:53 AM~13802652
> *TTT
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT Mike!


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

hopefully they put out this fire so it not all smokey :angry: at the beach anyhow smokey or not im there :biggrin: :thumbsup: whos down do roll


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

the fire is getting close to my house hno: hno: ttt :angry:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 6 2009, 04:32 PM~13807585
> *hopefully they put out this fire so it not all smokey :angry: at the beach anyhow smokey or not im there :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  whos down do roll
> *


IM DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 6 2009, 05:51 PM~13808470
> *the fire is getting close to my house  hno:  hno: ttt  :angry:
> *


i was at la cumbre today smoke looks crazy from there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 6 2009, 06:51 PM~13808470
> *the fire is getting close to my house  hno:  hno: ttt  :angry:
> *


Mikey- your house still okay??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 6 2009, 09:12 PM~13810346
> *Mikey-  your house still okay??
> *


so far so good, i took i was at the pool with my son around 3pm when it got really bad. as of right now, the cops are doing drive by's on the megaphone preparing people for evacuations... :angry: thanks for the concern tiffany


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

FUCKKK...FIREFIGHTERS HAVE LESS THAN TWO WEEKS TO G=FINISH WITH THE FIRE OR ELSE IMA BE PISSED!!! :angry:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 6 2009, 10:01 PM~13810787
> *so far so good,  i took i was at the pool with my son around 3pm when it got really bad. as of right now, the cops are doing drive by's on the megaphone preparing people for evacuations... :angry:  thanks for the concern tiffany
> *


paisa you aint gotta lie to us we will still be your friend :biggrin: pinche mentieroso :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 6 2009, 10:01 PM~13810787
> *so far so good,  i took i was at the pool with my son around 3pm when it got really bad. as of right now, the cops are doing drive by's on the megaphone preparing people for evacuations... :angry:  thanks for the concern tiffany
> *


DAmn! Hows it going this morning?? Keeping you in my prayers!

Tiffany


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 6 2009, 10:57 PM~13811349
> *paisa you aint gotta lie to us we will still be your friend :biggrin:  pinche mentieroso :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


good story huh.. :uh: shut up hoe :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 06:30 AM~13812948
> *DAmn!  Hows it going this morning??  Keeping you in my prayers!
> 
> Tiffany
> *


looks good, just really hot :angry:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 7 2009, 10:27 AM~13815137
> *looks good, just really hot :angry:
> *


My Nana, Tio and Tia have been evacuated!! They're all rolling up here and we're gonna BBQ! Waiting for the word on my parents now. We may have two slab on rooms! At least they'll all be safe! Do you have a place to go?


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

I was driving through ventura this am and it was nice and cool but as soon as I passed the conejo hill it got hot and now that I'm in L.A damn its hot again but not as hot as sb though.


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 7 2009, 12:07 PM~13816089
> *I was driving through ventura this am and it was nice and cool but as soon as I passed the conejo hill it got hot and now that I'm in L.A damn its hot again but not as hot as sb though.
> *


S.B. is blazing (literally too!) I think it hit 100 yesterday.


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

damn hope everyone is ok over there


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 6 2009, 10:57 PM~13811349
> *paisa you aint gotta lie to us we will still be your friend :biggrin:  pinche mentieroso :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 12:08 PM~13816115
> *S.B. is blazing (literally too!)  I think it hit 100 yesterday.
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

IS THE FIRE CONTROLED?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:09 PM~13818653
> *IS THE FIRE CONTROLED?
> *


Not yet! Getting worried about Mikey here, haven't seen him on here since this morning. People are being evacuated. Homes are getting burned down etc. The wind is supposed to let up, so that should help.


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

IF ANY ONE NEEDS CUSTOM DECALS, CAR CLUB LOGO, BANNERS, OR CUSTOM LICENSE PLATES OR ANYTHING TO DO WITH DECALS LET ME KNOW I WILL BE AT THE SHOW WITH A BOOTH. I WON'T HAVE MY MACHINE W/ ME BUT I CAN MAKE STUFF A HEAD OF TIME. PLUS I WILL HAVE SOME LOCAL C.C. STICKERS PRE MADE AND ALOT OF 805 DIFFERENT DECALS. SO PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED. THANKS FRANK


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 7 2009, 02:02 PM~13817320
> *damn hope everyone is ok over there
> *


It's pretty scary over there! I went to higher grounds!
Waiting to see if Mike is okay hno:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 04:15 PM~13818716
> *Not yet!  Getting worried about Mikey here, haven't seen him on here since this morning.  People are being evacuated.  Homes are getting burned down etc.  The wind is supposed to let up, so that should help.
> *


HOPE EVERYTHING GETS BETTER!!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:21 PM~13818769
> *HOPE EVERYTHING GETS BETTER!!!!
> *


Yeah or all 805 will end up at my house for a BBQ!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 04:24 PM~13818790
> *Yeah or all 805 will end up at my house for a BBQ!
> *


U SAID IT!!! :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:28 PM~13818835
> *U SAID IT!!! :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Tri tip????


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

has anyone heard from mister mike. looks like he's M.I.A i cant get of hold of him. :dunno: :uh: hno:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 7 2009, 10:27 PM~13822742
> *has anyone heard from mister mike. looks like he's M.I.A i cant get of hold  of him. :dunno:  :uh:  hno:
> *


I'm getting worried too! Last I saw him post was yesterday at around 1030 or a few minutes before. I don't have his number to call or I would. Not sure if his area had been evacuated or not. But I do know the smoke down there is horrid.
I'll PM You if I hear anything, if you'd do the same for me please!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 7 2009, 04:09 PM~13818653
> *IS THE FIRE CONTROLED?
> *


10% contained

An Evacuation Order has been issued for the area west of the existing evacuation area to include all areas north of US Highway 101 and east of Patterson Avenue.

An Evacuation Warning/Advisory remains in effect for area north of US Highway 101 between Patterson Avenue and Fairview Avenue continuing north from the end of Fairview Avenue to West Camino Cielo (northern boundary). Residents are encouraged to prepare for the need to evacuate in the near future. 

*EVACUATION ORDER*
•THE MANDATORY EVACUATION ORDER IS EXPANDED TO INCLUDE WESTBOUND STATE STREET FROM CONSTANCE TO LA CUMBRE, NORTH ON LA CUMBRE TO LA COLINA ROAD, WEST ON LA COLINA ROAD TO HWY 154, HWY 154 SOUTH TO US 101, WEST ON US 101 TO PATTERSON, NORTH ON PATTERSON TO SAN JOSE CREEK TO CAMINO CIELO. ALL POINTS NORTH OF US 101 BOUNDARY ARE UNDER MANDATORY EVACUATION ORDER. ALL OTHER PREVIOUS MANDATORY EVACUATION ORDER AREAS REMAIN IN EFFECT.

*MIKE???? hno: Let us know if your okay?!*


*EVACUATION WARNINGS*•THE EVACUATION WARNING AREA IS EXPANDED TO INCLUDE ALAMAR AT DE LA VINA, WEST ON ALAMAR TO JUNIPERO ST, WEST ON JUNIPERO ST TO US 101, NORTH ON US 101 TO UPPER STATE STREET, EAST ON STATE STREET TO DE LA VINA SOUTH TO ALAMAR STREET. WARNINGS ALSO CONTINUE FROM STATE STREET AND DE LA VINA, DE LA VINA TO ANAPAMU, ANAPAMU TO ANACAPA, ANACAPA SOUTH TO DE LA GUERRA, DE LA GUERRA TO MILPAS, MILPAS SOUTH TO QUINIENTOS STREET, QUINIENTOS STREET TO CLIFTON STREET TO EUCALYPTUS HILL ROAD, EUCALYPTUS HILL ROAD TO BARKER PASS, BARKER PASS TO HWY 192 (SYCAMORE CANYON ROAD), HWY 192 (SYCAMORE CANYON ROAD) WEST TO STANWOOD DRIVE.


This is starting to hit the heart of Santa Barbara.

So far where this show is, it's clear. The winds are supposed to die down over the weekend, so hopfully it will be done by the end of the week, before the show! But tonight it's supposed to kick up again~!


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 06:15 AM~13824398
> *10% contained
> 
> An Evacuation Order has been issued for the area west of the existing evacuation area to include all areas north of US Highway 101 and east of Patterson Avenue.
> ...


 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 8 2009, 06:21 AM~13824425
> *:0
> *


TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 7 2009, 04:15 PM~13818716
> *Not yet!  Getting worried about Mikey here, haven't seen him on here since this morning.  People are being evacuated.  Homes are getting burned down etc.  The wind is supposed to let up, so that should help.
> *


oh my family and i are cool and out of harrms way, i just live down the street from a fire station by the la cumbre jr high and they want to keep modoc rd {where i live] clear for all fire trucks and emergency vehicles to run freely. evacuation was optional.. we have a pool if anyone wants to cool down :biggrin: 100% gauranteed eye candy for sire :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:03 AM~13826263
> *oh my family and i are cool and out of harrms way, i just live down the street from a fire station by the la cumbre jr high and they want to keep modoc rd {where i live] clear for all fire trucks and emergency vehicles to run freely. evacuation was optional.. we have a pool if anyone wants to cool down :biggrin: 100% gauranteed eye candy for sire :biggrin:
> *


Glad your okay Mikey!! We were worried when you went AWOL!!!

TTT


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

:angry: damn evac warning at fairview. that means it getting close to my area hopefully it doesnt or else i gotta get ready to party and go like a g  :420: but for now got stay prepared hno: hno: paisa i will see you soon and chill at the pool :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 8 2009, 11:13 AM~13826973
> *:angry: damn evac warning at fairview. that means it getting close to my area hopefully it doesnt or else i gotta get ready to party and go like a g   :420: but for now got stay prepared hno:  hno:  paisa i will see you soon and chill at the pool  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


My parents are off Kellogg right next to Patterson! hno: So your right next door?? Hope your okay too!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:03 AM~13826263
> *oh my family and i are cool and out of harrms way, i just live down the street from a fire station by the la cumbre jr high and they want to keep modoc rd {where i live] clear for all fire trucks and emergency vehicles to run freely. evacuation was optional.. we have a pool if anyone wants to cool down :biggrin: 100% gauranteed eye candy for sire :biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 06:35 PM~13831145
> *TTT
> *


 :wave: Fleetangel!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

WUZ UP SISETTE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 06:44 PM~13831212
> *WUZ UP SISETTE
> *



Nada! What are you doing?? Man, I really am praying that this fire gets put out. 2 shows in danger here!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 8 2009, 11:13 AM~13826973
> *:angry: damn evac warning at fairview. that means it getting close to my area hopefully it doesnt or else i gotta get ready to party and go like a g   :420: but for now got stay prepared hno:  hno:  paisa i will see you soon and chill at the pool  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


no luck little cobra , pool looks like it filled with oil :angry:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 06:52 PM~13831272
> *Nada!  What are you doing??  Man, I really am praying that this fire gets put out.  2 shows in danger here!
> *


WELL ALSO PRAY FOR THE FAMILIES OUT THERE SIS


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 06:56 PM~13831319
> *no luck little cobra , pool looks like it filled with oil :angry:
> *


THE FIRE FUCK UPS EVERYTHING MAN


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 06:59 PM~13831338
> *WELL ALSO PRAY FOR THE FAMILIES OUT THERE SIS
> *


Exactly! I pray for the people who have lost their homes, the ones that are being evacuated (and who have already) and pray that there are no more evacuations and the fire get's put out. So that Mikey's show is a huge success as well as Nite Life's show, then I'll pray for ours! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13831383
> *Exactly!  I pray for the people who have lost their homes, the ones that are being evacuated (and who have already) and pray that there are no more evacuations and the fire get's put out.  So that Mikey's show is a huge success as well as Nite Life's show, then I'll pray for ours!  :biggrin:
> *


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

for next weekend  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13833321
> *for next weekend   :biggrin:
> *


OHH SHIT ITS ALMOST HERE!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 8 2009, 10:53 PM~13833417
> *OHH SHIT ITS ALMOST HERE!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 11:24 PM~13833700
> *:yes:  :yes:  :yes:
> *


R U READY MAN?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 8 2009, 10:40 PM~13833321
> *for next weekend   :biggrin:
> *


TTT==Glad you didn't go AWOL again Mike! WE might have to send the LP's (layitlow police) out for you! :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

I hit 26!!! Mike I hit 26!! My prize??? :biggrin: Need a Dr Pepper!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

ttt


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

<img src=\'http://i41.tinypic.com/16kusma.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
<img src=\'http://i42.tinypic.com/tyyu.jpg\' border=\'0\' alt=\'user posted image\' />
Majestics May 24th 2009
Hop rules correction
Single pump& double pump street- Max lock up 30", complete car, no drop downs, no pushed back rear end. Extended rear uppers are ok.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Single pump & Double pump semi street- Max lock up 35", complete car, and rear bumper in stock location. Modified uppers ok, extended lowers ok. Car must drive into the pit. Oh yeah shocks are a must in stock location.
1st Place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Modified class single or double- Max lock up 40" This class is for street cars with pushed back rear ends, drop mount, Must drive into the pit and have bumpers. If you single you will be in the same class as doubles it’s modified Class no crying.
1st place $400.00 2nd Place $150.00

Radical anything goes singles, doubles don’t matter its radical. Anything higher than a 40" lock up.
1st place $400.00 2nd place $150.00 

If their single pump radical cars coming and their is enough then we may separate the single and doubles.

Trucks- single and double pump winner takes the whole pot.


CARS $40.00 entry 
Trucks $50.00 entry

Any questions call me at (559)333-2451 or chirps me at 117*930*2758


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 8 2009, 07:03 PM~13831383-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


im biting my nails already hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 9 2009, 01:32 PM~13837519
> *thank you
> 
> im biting my nails already hno:  hno:  :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: How's it going down there?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 9 2009, 11:26 PM~13841063
> *
> *


Hey Mike how is it going?


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 10 2009, 06:25 AM~13841942
> *Hey Mike how is it going?
> *


smooth sailing  :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 10 2009, 01:24 PM~13844430
> *smooth sailing   :biggrin:
> *


Good, good! Do you need any help for the show??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

see you guys next sunday :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 10 2009, 08:52 PM~13847747
> *see you guys next sunday :biggrin:
> *


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

SEE ERR ONE THERE


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 10 2009, 10:47 PM~13848742
> *SEE ERR ONE THERE
> *


See you there Charkbait!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

uffin: see everybody next weekend


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

make sure to pack your sunsreen  or cocoa butter like CADILLAC01 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

6 DAYS LEFT!!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

hno: hno: hno: :biggrin: :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 03:49 PM~13854752
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


GOTTA RELAX BRO....


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 04:49 PM~13854752
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE MIKE :thumbsup: :thumbsup: ARE YOU GONNA HAVE A CATEGORY FOR THE BEACH CRUISER IM GONNA RENT FROM THAT PLACE NEXT TO RUSTYS???


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

only if you manage to bring me a bike :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 11 2009, 03:13 PM~13855025
> *SEE YOU THERE MIKE :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  ARE YOU GONNA HAVE A CATEGORY FOR THE BEACH CRUISER IM GONNA RENT FROM THAT PLACE NEXT TO RUSTYS???
> *


damm beat me to it


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

Time to shine and get your tan ta rans ready for next sunday.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 11 2009, 04:56 PM~13855477
> *Time to shine and get your tan ta rans ready for next sunday.
> *


should be 82 degress :dunno:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 03:58 PM~13855497
> *should be 82 degress :dunno:
> *


 :biggrin: cant wait


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 03:49 PM~13854752
> *hno:  hno:  hno:  :biggrin:  :thumbsup:
> *


RElax! I heard that the Wheels and Waves show is canceled.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 05:43 PM~13855850
> *RElax!  I heard that the Wheels and Waves show is canceled.
> *


DO TELL :scrutinize:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 04:58 PM~13855497
> *should be 82 degress :dunno:
> *


TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 10:49 PM~13859331
> *DO TELL :scrutinize:
> *


I was talking to a friend yesterday who had his car entered at the Wheels and Waves Show. He told me that show was canceled due to the fire. I guess they're worried about ashes, or they jumped too quick because of all the evacuations. That's all I know. He's supposed to call me later, so I'll ask why and when they canceled it. Thought I'd just give you the heads up on that. That's all I know.


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 05:32 PM~13855235
> *only if you manage to bring me a bike :biggrin:
> *


IM GONNA GO LOOK FOR BLUE-BERRY :biggrin: :thumbsup: WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT THING? :dunno:


----------



## Gabino Barrera (Apr 22, 2009)

Race you to page 1019 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Gabino Barrera_@May 12 2009, 07:02 AM~13860888
> *Race you to page 1019  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


I'm down! :biggrin: What's the prize???


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 12 2009, 06:52 AM~13860830
> *IM GONNA GO LOOK FOR BLUE-BERRY :biggrin:  :thumbsup: WHAT EVER HAPPEN TO THAT THING?  :dunno:
> *


its there, 2 flat tires and a rusted chain :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 03:38 PM~13865809
> *TTT
> *


bump it for the day at the beach show.


----------



## viejitocencoast (Sep 10, 2007)

let me know whats up panchopistolas :uh: iwth the trokita ?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by viejitocencoast_@May 12 2009, 05:34 PM~13867113
> *let me know whats up panchopistolas :uh: iwth the trokita ?
> *


pm sent


----------



## lrocky2003 (Jan 7, 2007)

PRE REG DEAD LINE IS MAY 17TH THIS SUNDAY. DONT BE LEFT OUT. LIMITED SPACE AVAILABLE.. SEE ALL U THERE. :biggrin: :biggrin:</span>


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95+May 12 2009, 06:52 AM~13860830-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen it :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 11 2009, 12:07 PM~13852617
> *make sure to pack your sunsreen     or cocoa butter like CADILLAC01 :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


No le des ideas wey :angry: 

Wait do I hear Fullmoon in the background...pinche Joe the Pizza Guy :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 12 2009, 04:59 PM~13866786
> *bump it for the day at the beach show.
> *


FO SHO!!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

weather lookin real nice  :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 10:35 PM~13870339
> *weather lookin real nice   :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 11 2009, 05:43 PM~13855850
> *RElax!  I heard that the Wheels and Waves show is canceled.
> *


got confirmation from one of the sponsers, YES it was cancelled. looks like the beach will be the spot to be at this sunday....see you there


----------



## CharkBait (Apr 9, 2009)

Is this place by the skatepark?


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CharkBait_@May 12 2009, 10:44 PM~13870451
> *Is this place by the skatepark?
> *


about 1/4 mile from there


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

DAMNNN THAT MEANS IT WILL BE FULL!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas+Apr 30 2009, 10:20 PM~13750810-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:48 PM~13870478
> *DAMNNN THAT MEANS IT WILL BE FULL!!!
> *


 :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 10:50 PM~13870499
> *:dunno:  :biggrin:
> *


I WANT TO C LOWRIDERS ONLY!!!


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13870561
> *I WANT TO C LOWRIDERS ONLY!!!
> *


Well there are no hot rod categories so we're good to go huh paisa :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 12 2009, 10:58 PM~13870561
> *I WANT TO C LOWRIDERS ONLY!!!
> *


but of course


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 11:14 PM~13870690
> *but of course
> *


QUOTE(Fleetangel @ May 12 2009, 10:58 PM) 
I WANT TO C LOWRIDERS ONLY!!!

Well there are no hot rod categories so we're good to go huh paisa 
...SOUNDS EXCELLENTE AMIGOS


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 12 2009, 11:14 PM~13870687
> *Well there are no hot rod categories so we're good to go huh paisa :biggrin:
> *


they are welcome to stop by and say HELLO


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 11:30 PM~13870791
> *they are welcome to stop by and say HELLO
> *


OK...HELLO!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 12 2009, 10:43 PM~13870436
> *got confirmation from one of the sponsers, YES it was cancelled. looks like the beach will be the spot to be at this sunday....see you there
> *


You didn't beleive me?? I gave you valueable information and you didn't beleive me. :biggrin: :scrutinize: :yes: :rofl: maybe next time you will beleive me. :biggrin: Just jokin with ya. I know I didn't really confirm that info...my bad.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

i guess it was on the radio too.. cant remember the last time i heard the radio :biggrin:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 10:07 AM~13873341
> *i guess it was on the radio too.. cant remember the last time i heard the radio :biggrin:
> *


I HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT STREET TALK 61 WAS GOING TO BUST OUT AT THE SHOW


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 13 2009, 09:30 AM~13873539
> *I HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT STREET TALK 61 WAS GOING TO BUST OUT AT THE SHOW
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 13 2009, 10:30 AM~13873539
> *I HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT STREET TALK 61 WAS GOING TO BUST OUT AT THE SHOW
> *


 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 7 2009, 04:17 PM~13818727
> *IF ANY ONE NEEDS CUSTOM DECALS, CAR CLUB LOGO, BANNERS, OR CUSTOM LICENSE PLATES OR ANYTHING TO DO WITH DECALS LET ME KNOW I WILL BE AT THE SHOW WITH A BOOTH. I WON'T HAVE MY MACHINE W/ ME BUT I CAN MAKE STUFF A HEAD OF TIME. PLUS I WILL HAVE SOME LOCAL C.C. STICKERS PRE MADE AND ALOT OF 805 DIFFERENT DECALS. SO PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED. THANKS FRANK
> *


A FEW MORE DAYS UNTIL THE SHOW... :worship:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay what about solo riders and the tug of war?? Are you going to put them in as a club?? The Solo club??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 13 2009, 10:30 AM~13873539
> *I HEARD ON THE RADIO THAT STREET TALK 61 WAS GOING TO BUST OUT AT THE SHOW
> *


aahhh frank, you listening to those crazy stations again :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805+May 13 2009, 11:40 AM~13874078-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


mainly a club thing, it's bragging rights and $50 cash. :0 :0 ...who else got activity's like we do! :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 03:50 PM~13876497
> *start loading the goods! :biggrin:
> mainly a club thing, it's bragging rights and $50 cash. :0  :0 ...who else got activity's like we do! :biggrin:
> *


I don't think anyone has activities like you guys do, noone that I've seen yet anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 03:50 PM~13876497
> *start loading the goods! :biggrin:
> mainly a club thing, it's bragging rights and $50 cash. :0  :0 ...who else got activity's like we do! :biggrin:  *


just jidding, i dont wanna come off arrogant  just gonna have fun at the beach  SO BRING THE KIDS!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)




----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 04:30 PM~13876920
> *just jidding, i dont wanna come off arrogant   just gonna have fun at the beach   SO BRING THE KIDS!!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 13 2009, 11:09 PM~13881701
> *ttt
> *


X2 :0


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

TTMFT! :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13881883
> *TTMFT!  :biggrin:
> *


what up loc...  :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:uh:


> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 13 2009, 11:29 PM~13881883
> *TTMFT!  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

almost here, and its HOT right now... :nicoderm: :h5:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 14 2009, 09:08 AM~13884054
> *almost here, and its HOT right now... :nicoderm:  :h5:
> *


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

HOPE RULES FOR THIS SUNDAY

SINGLE STREET
MUST HAVE SHOCKS
25" LOCK UP 

DOUBLE STREET
MUST HAVE SHOCKS
35" LOCK UP

ON RADICALS ANYTHING GOES.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 14 2009, 10:48 AM~13885129
> *HOPE RULES FOR THIS SUNDAY
> 
> SINGLE STREET
> ...


CHARGE THOSE BATTERIES EVRYONE!! :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

paisa got your tanga ready and starched :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 14 2009, 11:49 AM~13885699
> *paisa got your tanga ready and starched :biggrin:
> *


I got mines creased out already hahahaha


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Mike are you ready??? Just a couple of days around the corner.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 14 2009, 04:06 PM~13888236
> *Mike are you ready???  Just a couple of days around the corner.
> *


ready as can be... just trying to find the HOTTEST JALAPENOS around :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

hey mike thanks 4 helping out 2 day


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

TTT


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

BACKSIDE  









[/quote]


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13889241
> *hey mike thanks 4 helping out 2 day
> *



that paisa always taking credit but im gonna bust his bubble im the real guy behind the magic. :biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 14 2009, 05:43 PM~13889248
> *:thumbsup:
> *



i say :thumbsdown: . now the work that i did :thumbsup: 
:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 14 2009, 07:38 PM~13890376
> *i say :thumbsdown: . now the work that i did :thumbsup:
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


i owe u one bro :thumbsup:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67+May 14 2009, 05:42 PM~13889241-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 14 2009, 09:29 PM~13891861
> *i owe u one bro  :thumbsup:
> *


he was just holding eden's hand :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> BACKSIDE


[/quote]


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

getting close


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

I am not familiar with this part of town....thinking of heading out with the familia for this event. Any one have directions how to get there from like the city of san fernando or simi valley?


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13893434
> *I am not familiar with this part of town....thinking of heading out with the familia for this event. Any one have directions how to get there from like the city of san fernando or simi valley?
> *


Sure. Not sure what freeway your close to. But if you get to the 101 North to Santa Barbara. Exit Castillo. Turn left. Go all the way down until you run into Los Banos by the pool. It's a dead end street. Turn right onto Cabrillo and pass the Harbor. On the right hand side is the city college's football field. The left hand side is the harbor and beach. Just at the end of the football field there's a street, turn left into the parking lot and you'll see the show.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by popsride77+May 15 2009, 12:13 AM~13893434-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thabks tiffany..


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

YO MIKEY GIVE ME A RING OR PM ME THAT INFO I NEEDED


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 15 2009, 11:36 AM~13896826
> *YO MIKEY GIVE ME A RING OR PM ME THAT INFO I NEEDED
> *


tes sir  call you in a bit


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

Here are directions to the show. and as a reminder space limited so show up early!

south bound- exit castillo st, make right, go straight, make right at cabrillo blvd, go straight and show will be on your left at loma alta

north bound- exit bath st, make left on haley, left on castillo, go straight, right on cabrillo blvd, go straight and show will be on your left at loma alta

:biggrin: :thumbsup: see all you there


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 15 2009, 11:34 AM~13896800
> *durections just posted by SOFTIN  and we strongly encourage you bring the fsmily
> 
> thabks tiffany..
> *


Your welcome Mikey! :biggrin: Got the rope, was in S.B., but didn't have your number. Is 10:00 okay to bring the rope, or do you need it there before??


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT 2 MORE DAYS


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

letting everyone know the tug of war will be in the sand


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13897960
> *letting everyone know the tug of war will be in the sand
> *


NICE...WE WILL WIN THIS BATTLE SUNNY DLITE!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13897960
> *letting everyone know the tug of war will be in the sand
> *


This is going to be fun to watch!! What time are ya planning to do the tug of war??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 15 2009, 01:42 PM~13897960
> *letting everyone know the tug of war will be in the sand
> *


bring the chanclas :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN+May 15 2009, 06:30 AM~13894693-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


South Bound I think it is make a right

North Bound I think it's Left on Haley and Left on Castillo


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 15 2009, 01:52 PM~13898046
> *NICE...WE WILL WIN THIS BATTLE SUNNY DLITE!!!
> *


bad back. sorry sitting this one out


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 15 2009, 04:04 PM~13899197
> *bad back. sorry sitting this one out
> *


 :0 ILL TAKE UR PLACE THEN


----------



## BENNYHILLS95 (May 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 15 2009, 01:13 AM~13893434
> *I am not familiar with this part of town....thinking of heading out with the familia for this event. Any one have directions how to get there from like the city of san fernando or simi valley?
> *


Whatever you do, dont drive down haley st especially when the sun goes down :around: you might se some very manly ladies :barf: :roflmao:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas+May 15 2009, 02:08 PM~13898741-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dont b scaring the people :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 15 2009, 03:21 PM~13898861
> *There is no Castillo exit going north from LA, maybe you are thinking of Cabrillo
> South Bound I think it is make a right
> 
> ...


 :0 :0 crap I didn't know there wasn't an exit going North. I always use that exit coming south. My bad! 

The Bath exit would be the way to go coming North, or you can exit Cabrillo which is on the left hand side of the freeway. When you get to the bottome of the ramp, hang a left and follow this road all the way following the beach up to the show. It takes out all the turns. You'll pass restaurants, hotels (on the right)etc. When you get t the Football field and pass Harbor way your getting close. Keep a look out on the left. Theirs a parking lot you can turn into right after the city college football field. It faces that street.


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cybercholo_@May 15 2009, 03:21 PM~13898861
> *There is no Castillo exit going north from LA, maybe you are thinking of Cabrillo
> South Bound I think it is make a right
> 
> ...


THANK YOU CYBERCHOLO, THESE ARE THE CORRECT DIRECTIONS :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BENNYHILLS95_@May 15 2009, 04:06 PM~13899211
> *Whatever you do, dont drive down haley st especially when the sun goes down  :around:  you might se some very manly ladies :barf:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Better send everyone the Cabrillo way then!


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@Apr 10 2009, 12:57 AM~13535756
> *LOCATION... LEADBETTER BEACH PARK
> 
> FLYER WILL BE UP THIS WEEK :biggrin:  :biggrin:BUT CAN PM ME FOR INFO.
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66 CHEVY VALLEEROS (Sep 27, 2008)

WHATS UP HOMIES WERE HAVING A NEW CRUISE NIGHT IN THE SAN FERNANDO VALLEY IT WILL BE AT A 50'S STYLE DINER CALLED STARS RIGHT HERE ON 20445 SHERMAN WY AND MASON IN THE CITY OF WINNETKA/CANOGA PARK STARTS AT 4P.M TO ? SO COME ON DOWN THIS FRIDAY 5/22/09 HAVE FUN AND EAT SOME GOOD FOOD AND KICK BACK AND LOOK AT ALL THE NICE CARS ALL TYPES OF CARS OUR WELCOME


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

IF ANY ONE NEEDS CUSTOM DECALS, CAR CLUB LOGO, BANNERS, OR CUSTOM LICENSE PLATES OR ANYTHING TO DO WITH DECALS LET ME KNOW I WILL BE AT THE SHOW WITH A BOOTH. I WON'T HAVE MY MACHINE W/ ME BUT I CAN MAKE STUFF A HEAD OF TIME. PLUS I WILL HAVE SOME LOCAL C.C. STICKERS PRE MADE AND ALOT OF 805 DIFFERENT DECALS. SO PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED. THANKS FRANK


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13902729
> *IF ANY ONE NEEDS CUSTOM DECALS, CAR CLUB LOGO, BANNERS, OR CUSTOM LICENSE PLATES OR ANYTHING TO DO WITH DECALS LET ME KNOW I WILL BE AT THE SHOW WITH A BOOTH. I WON'T HAVE MY MACHINE W/ ME BUT I CAN MAKE STUFF A HEAD OF TIME. PLUS I WILL HAVE SOME LOCAL C.C. STICKERS PRE MADE AND ALOT OF 805 DIFFERENT DECALS. SO PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED. THANKS FRANK
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 15 2009, 11:06 PM~13902729
> *IF ANY ONE NEEDS CUSTOM DECALS, CAR CLUB LOGO, BANNERS, OR CUSTOM LICENSE PLATES OR ANYTHING TO DO WITH DECALS LET ME KNOW I WILL BE AT THE SHOW WITH A BOOTH. I WON'T HAVE MY MACHINE W/ ME BUT I CAN MAKE STUFF A HEAD OF TIME. PLUS I WILL HAVE SOME LOCAL C.C. STICKERS PRE MADE AND ALOT OF 805 DIFFERENT DECALS. SO PM ME AND LET ME KNOW WHAT YOU NEED. THANKS FRANK
> *


 :thumbsup: :wave: See ya there!


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas+May 15 2009, 09:24 PM~13901885-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 16 2009, 08:14 AM~13904307
> *Wey how u not gonna know the directions u only grew up a few blocks away but the nephew had it right but somehow it got changed
> *


cheerleader :biggrin:


----------



## SIK_9D1 (Sep 18, 2006)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 15 2009, 11:36 PM~13902901
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


See Everyone Manana! :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIK_9D1_@May 16 2009, 10:26 AM~13905084
> *See Everyone Manana!  :thumbsup:
> *


dont forget the YAMBO YAKS loco :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

LISTO FOR 2MORROW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Should I make big loops and knot the two ends for the anchors???


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

I will see you all in the a.m


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 16 2009, 04:14 PM~13907109
> *I will see you all in the a.m
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Okay, I'm sleeping with my rope and camara tonight! Don't get any wild and crazy idears their guys! :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 16 2009, 08:14 PM~13908535
> *ttt :biggrin:
> *


Hey Mike!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

ready fior tomorrow?


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 16 2009, 08:39 PM~13908700
> *ready fior tomorrow?
> *


SIIIIII.....SIIII :biggrin:


----------



## popsride77 (Oct 12, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 15 2009, 04:53 PM~13899548
> *:0  :0  crap I didn't know there wasn't an exit going North.  I always use that exit coming south.  My bad!
> 
> The Bath exit would be the way to go coming North, or you can exit Cabrillo which is on the left hand side of the freeway.  When you get to the bottome of the ramp, hang a left and follow this road all the way following the beach up to the show.  It takes out all the turns.  You'll pass restaurants, hotels (on the right)etc.  When you get t the Football field and pass Harbor way your getting close.  Keep a look out on the left.  Theirs a parking lot you can turn into right after the city college football field.  It faces that street.
> *


Thanks for the directions, they will come in handy. Looking forward to tomorrow!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

my eyes are getting heavy im going to take a power nap :biggrin: :420:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

and im getting anxious cant wait few more hours and it all goes down :biggrin:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

see you guys in the morning


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

pinche panchito go to sleep pinche princess i know you need your beauty sleep biggrin.gif


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

im out :420:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

im tired :0


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

HEY ARE YOU HAVING A CAR DANCE TOMORROW...WE NEED TO BRING THE "PUNISHER" OUT OF RETIERMENT.... :0


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OGUSO805_@May 16 2009, 11:46 PM~13910087
> *HEY ARE YOU HAVING A CAR DANCE TOMORROW...WE NEED TO BRING THE "PUNISHER" OUT OF RETIERMENT.... :0
> *


didnt they take that out to the shooting range?? :0 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

:420: :420: :420: :420:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by popsride77_@May 16 2009, 10:26 PM~13909563
> *Thanks for the directions, they will come in handy. Looking forward to tomorrow!!! :thumbsup:
> *


Your welcome. See ya in a few hours!!


IT's Today!!!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

first stop, to the donut shop :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 17 2009, 06:51 AM~13910776
> *first stop, to the donut shop :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


Don't forget the coffee!! You'll need it! I'm headed out now see ya in a couple hours! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:16 AM~13910842
> *Don't forget the coffee!!  You'll need it!  I'm headed out now see ya in a couple hours! :biggrin:
> *


X2 actually im pretty stuffed just had breakfast at the breakwater restuarant


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 07:19 AM~13910851
> *X2 actually im pretty stuffed just had breakfast at the breakwater restuarant
> *


I love that place! It's not far from my boat!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:20 AM~13910856
> *I love that place!  It's not far from my boat!
> *


me too!!! my mother has been workin there for 18 years and my grandfather longer than that


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 07:29 AM~13910883
> *me too!!! my mother has been workin there for 18 years and my grandfather longer than that
> *


whats ur grandpas name


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 07:29 AM~13910883
> *me too!!! my mother has been workin there for 18 years and my grandfather longer than that
> *


REally?? Are they cooks or waiters/waitresses??? ASk them if they know Capt. David Bacon (the guy with the black hat and bullet shells around it. That's my dad! :biggrin:


----------



## GOODTIMES CC (Sep 17, 2003)

PICS WILL GO UP SOON....


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's a few pix from 2day


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

I just noticed BennyHills keeps ending up in the background :uh:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

Ok thats it 4 now...not feeln so good


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by BRUTA67_@May 17 2009, 04:42 PM~13914096
> *whats ur grandpas name
> *


Ruperto


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice day & Good show.


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Aint no Body!_@May 17 2009, 10:06 PM~13916586
> *Nice day & Good show.
> *


X2


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 17 2009, 08:57 PM~13915968
> *Ok thats it 4 now...not feeln so good
> *


too much tri tip, rice n beans???


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 17 2009, 09:10 PM~13916625
> *too much tri tip, rice n beans???
> *


it was grub!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 17 2009, 06:20 PM~13914880
> *REally??  Are they cooks or waiters/waitresses???  ASk them if they know Capt. David Bacon (the guy with the black hat and bullet shells around it.  That's my dad! :biggrin:
> *


moms a waitress n g-pops a cook


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 17 2009, 08:48 PM~13915847
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE WHO CAME TO SPEND THE DAY WITH US AT THE BEACH TODAY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AS WE DID. THANK YOU TO THE HOPPERS [CHENTE, BIG JOHN, ALEX] FOR PUTTING ON A GREAT HOP. IT WAS ALSO FUN MEETING LAYITLOW MEMBERS :biggrin: AGAIN WE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ON BEHALF OF MYSELF JJ ,AND GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR :thumbsup: 


AND CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS, PICS WILL BE POSTED SOON


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 17 2009, 09:24 PM~13916240
> *Ruperto
> *


cool guy i deliver food there every saturday Jordanos


----------



## BRUTA67 (Aug 21, 2008)

had a good time chicken was off the hook make sure they come back next year . :biggrin:


----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## cybercholo (Aug 9, 2005)




----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 17 2009, 10:10 PM~13916625
> *too much tri tip, rice n beans???
> *


That then there was Cuca's after the show :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 17 2009, 11:21 PM~13917271
> *I WOULD LIKE TO THANK EVERYONE  WHO CAME TO SPEND THE DAY WITH US AT THE BEACH TODAY. I HOPE EVERYONE HAD A GREAT TIME AS WE DID. THANK YOU TO THE HOPPERS [CHENTE, BIG JOHN, ALEX] FOR  PUTTING ON A GREAT HOP. IT WAS ALSO FUN MEETING LAYITLOW MEMBERS :biggrin: AGAIN WE THANK YOU FOR THE SUPPORT ON BEHALF OF MYSELF  JJ ,AND GOODTIMES CAR CLUB WE HOPE TO SEE YOU GUYS AGAIN NEXT YEAR :thumbsup:
> AND CONGRATULATIONS TO ALL THE WINNERS, PICS WILL BE POSTED SOON
> *


Joo got it wey :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

:0 :0 :0


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 18 2009, 07:39 PM~13926346
> *:0  :0  :0
> *


WUZ UP PANCHO...IT WAS NICE MEETIN U!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2009, 07:45 PM~13926423
> *WUZ UP PANCHO...IT WAS NICE MEETIN U!
> *


nice meeting you too big dog


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 18 2009, 07:54 PM~13926577
> *nice meeting you too big dog
> *


HOPE TO C U IN FRONT OF UR HOUSE ON JUNE 7TH!!!LOL


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)




----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 18 2009, 07:58 PM~13926623
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THE HUMMER WAS JUST A PULL TOY....WHY DIDNT U TAKE A PIC OF MY 99 RAM??? :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2009, 07:56 PM~13926596
> *HOPE TO C U IN FRONT OF UR HOUSE ON JUNE 7TH!!!LOL
> *


i'd probably be late again :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 18 2009, 08:29 PM~13927113
> *i'd probably be late again :biggrin:
> *


U WRER LATE YESTERDAY?????


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

great pictures!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 18 2009, 08:56 PM~13927559
> *U WRER LATE YESTERDAY?????
> *


 :yes: :yes: :dunno: :biggrin: see what i mean


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

shit mike, i didnt roll into the show til like 11 or so....


----------



## Aint no Body! (Jan 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 18 2009, 08:00 PM~13926662
> *
> 
> 
> ...



This 62 was BADD ASS!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

I also wanted to say thanks to everyone who came even though mike did it on my behalf. Thanks for those who drove from out of town to spend the day in santa barbara I hope you all had a great time hopefully we will see you again next year and congratulations to all the winners


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 18 2009, 09:38 PM~13928347
> *shit mike, i didnt roll into the show til like 11 or so....
> *


you made an entrance all right :worship: :worship: :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

Dowloading the rest of the pictures this morning! Mike I got a really cute picture of your son handing out the trophies! He's just adorable!!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 05:40 AM~13931031
> *Dowloading the rest of the pictures this morning!  Mike I got a really cute picture of your son handing out the trophies!  He's just adorable!!
> *


post it up, he likes pictures of himself :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 19 2009, 09:38 AM~13932969
> *post it up, he likes pictures of himself :biggrin:
> *


Okay I posted most of the pictures up on the other thread. Show your son! He did a great job passing out the trophies!!


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 18 2009, 09:29 PM~13928189
> *:yes:  :yes:  :dunno:  :biggrin: see what i mean
> *


DAMN CARNAL GOOD THIN WE R NOT THROWIN THE NITE LIFE SHOW!!!


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK_@May 18 2009, 08:01 PM~13926678
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Those are crisp pictures AROCK! Good job!


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13937925
> *Those are crisp pictures AROCK!  Good job!
> *


thats MR. PAPARAZZI :nicoderm: for those that dont know him! :biggrin:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 19 2009, 08:57 PM~13941265
> *thats MR. PAPARAZZI  :nicoderm: for those that dont know him! :biggrin:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## AROCK (Oct 18, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SOFTIN_@May 19 2009, 04:24 PM~13937925
> *Those are crisp pictures AROCK!  Good job!
> *


Thnx I still have a few more but my comps been trippn plus I workd late 2day so maybe I'll post the rest 2morrow


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

i took my meds foo now i feel like this :420:


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 18 2009, 09:54 PM~13928691
> *you made an entrance all right :worship:  :worship:  :biggrin:
> *


yea, i like driving it all locked up. (rides like shit though..)
thanks again! we all had a great time. how about an end-of-summer show??


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 19 2009, 10:50 PM~13942653
> *yea, i like driving it all locked up. (rides like shit though..)
> thanks again! we all had a great time. how about an end-of-summer show??
> *


 :0 :0 :0 lets do this


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 19 2009, 09:57 PM~13942742
> *:0  :0  :0  lets do this
> *


hell yea im down end of summer should be hotter too :biggrin:


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

NICE SHOW! BUT NOW WHERE'S THE BIKINI CHICKS?! :biggrin: :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JROCK_@May 20 2009, 12:19 AM~13943319
> *NICE SHOW! BUT NOW WHERE'S THE BIKINI CHICKS?!  :biggrin:  :yes:  :nicoderm:
> *


theres was alot of candy walking around, suprised no one posted yet :0


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AROCK+May 19 2009, 10:03 PM~13942130-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great idea! I'll be there to take pictures again. AROCK and I can tag team the pictures! :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 20 2009, 12:22 AM~13943349
> *theres was alot of candy walking around, suprised no one posted yet :0
> *


I know huh


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Sunny D-lite_@May 20 2009, 07:34 AM~13944855
> *I know huh
> *


 :yes: :yes: sup greg elysian this sinday? :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

how can you see the candy if your blind :biggrin:


----------



## Sunny D-lite (Oct 27, 2004)

If you come down


----------



## racerboy (Jul 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stilo-G_@May 19 2009, 11:20 PM~13942953
> *hell yea im down end of summer should be hotter too :biggrin:
> *


lets do it! we can have a bunch of clubs get in on this. keep it mellow, just a social thing. kinda like the majestics NYD thang, only waaay smaller..


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

TTT


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by racerboy_@May 22 2009, 04:59 PM~13973208
> *lets do it! we can have a bunch of clubs get in on this. keep it mellow, just a social thing. kinda like the majestics NYD thang, only waaay smaller..
> *


count me in


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cadillac01_@May 22 2009, 12:44 PM~13971091
> *how can  you see  the candy if your blind :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 22 2009, 10:51 PM~13975595
> *
> *


WUZ UP PANCHOGUNZ


----------



## panchopistolas (Feb 25, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Fleetangel_@May 22 2009, 10:57 PM~13975642
> *WUZ UP PANCHOGUNZ
> *


just chillin big dog  you ready for the NITELIFESHOW? :biggrin:


----------



## SOFTIN (Nov 8, 2008)

QUOTE(racerboy @ May 22 2009, 04:59 PM) 
lets do it! we can have a bunch of clubs get in on this. keep it mellow, just a social thing. kinda like the majestics NYD thang, only waaay smaller..





> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 22 2009, 10:50 PM~13975587
> *count me in
> *


I'll help too! :biggrin:


----------



## Fleetangel (Sep 25, 2008)

> _Originally posted by panchopistolas_@May 22 2009, 11:38 PM~13975883
> *just chillin big dog  you ready for the NITELIFESHOW? :biggrin:
> *


A WII WII!!! N U???


----------

